# Song recently released from a Jrock artist who died in 1998 (Sort of)



## Chris Guillory (Mar 4, 2015)

Hide was the lead singer to Japanese rock group, X-Japan. He died in 1998, however, this was recently released.






It sounds exactly like Hide. But the voice you hear isn't even human. It's a program that was used to replicate his voice. The implications here are scary/amazing.


----------



## markpud (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting... combine it with a hologram and there's no need to ever rely on living musicians again!


----------

